

Lost tribe of 200 found in Amazon spotted by satellite - vecter
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2007528/Lost-tribe-200-Amazon-spotted-satellite.html

======
nandemo
There's been a lot of controversy over this. In short, it isn't a "lost"
tribe, it's just _isolated_. Its existence has been known since 1910.

The guy who made the initial footage was accused of making a hoax. But he says
he never claimed to have discovered a new tribe. He just made the video to
show people that such tribes do exist and they have to be protected from
invasors.

[http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&h...](http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=pt&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Faltino.blogspot.com%2F2008%2F06%2Fndios-
isolados.html)

